

RAM is the new SSD - rbanffy
http://blog.jooq.org/2015/08/05/ram-is-the-new-ssd/

======
tired_man
An interesting article, but light on specifics.

I did have a chuckle that author thought 225 transactions per second notable
enough to mention.

Take a peek at trading system performance to see why.

